# Why Was Herzeleide Banned?



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

I am wondering what happened


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Herzeleide was banned? I had no idea.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't know he was, but I'm not surprised that he is.

My hats off to the moderators!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I didn't know he was, but I'm not surprised that he is.
> 
> My hats off to the moderators!


Hopefully, it's just a temporary ban. I actually enjoyed talking with him. He and I did have quite an argument with each other, but we both just stopped and realized how immature it was and became friends.

He probably said something to somebody that went against TC guidelines. I'm certainly guilty of this, but we need to be a little bit more sensitive to each other I think.

I know, Tapkaara, you two didn't exactly get along, but perhaps if he returns you two can just let this quarrel you're having go.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Just found it out when I looked under his username, and it said banned. I want to know the reason, yeah, he could be an ***, but is that a reason for banning someone?


As I said, he might have said something to someone that went against TC guidelines. I'm glad the moderators are keeping this kind of thing under control, but hopefully, it's just temporary and he'll be back, perhaps with a little bit different outlook on things.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> As I said, he might have said something to someone that went against TC guidelines. I'm glad the moderators are keeping this kind of thing under control, but hopefully, it's just temporary and he'll be back, perhaps with a little bit different outlook on things.


Yeah I did not see your post until after I posted it, but yes, I hope he will be back as well. Other than the times we are arguing, he has said interesting things.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

It is a pity for he was one of the most interesting posters arround. Thanks to him I'm reevaluating Liszt and discovered John Dunstable.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> Hopefully, it's just a temporary ban. I actually enjoyed talking with him. He and I did have quite an argument with each other, but we both just stopped and realized how immature it was and became friends.
> 
> He probably said something to somebody that went against TC guidelines. I'm certainly guilty of this, but we need to be a little bit more sensitive to each other I think.
> 
> I know, Tapkaara, you two didn't exactly get along, but perhaps if he returns you two can just let this quarrel you're having go.


He chose to have a quarrel with me so I put him on ignore. Even after I ignored him and stopped talking to him, I understand he continued to talk trash about me. So, I did let it go, he did not. Members like this who contribute little to the general discussion but snobbery and nastiness deserve to have their actions monitored. And I'm hardly the only one who was the object of his affections. So, for all of you that think he's wonderful and just [difficult] sometimes, there are those who think he's [deleted] all the time.

This forum has standards for the behavior of its members and I'm glad to see they are being upheld. He may not have been a [deleted] to you, but he's been a [deleted] to others and his banning is not without good reason. It's nice to know, at least for now, the forum is a much more friendly place.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I think it's important to realize that he is a young man with a bright future ahead of him. I'm sure he doesn't act this way in person to anyone or least I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, there is no doubting he is a smart guy. It's too bad he uses his knowledge to demean others and prop himself up on a pedestal.

Anyway, if he comes back, I hope he's nice to others and contributes in a positive way.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Well, there is no doubting he is a smart guy. It's too bad he uses his knowledge to demean others and prop himself up on a pedestal.
> 
> Anyway, if he comes back, I hope he's nice to others and contributes in a positive way.


You and I are older than he is. He is just a young guy. He will learn as time goes on that you can't go around degrading people, perhaps this is apart of a series of events that will help him realize this.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's a temporary ban ... this is an administrative issue and the reasons for our action will not be discussed nor debated. 

I will restate again, as we have done time and time again: 
The forum posting rules apply to *everyone here, equally* ... we do not play favorites (or favourites). The rules are quite concise and very clear ... ad homs will not be tolerated. 

End of discussion.


----------

